# Fan / HD never turns off



## westsiderick (Aug 23, 2007)

I have the 625 and it runs all night.


Anyone know how to get it to stop?


-Rick
foosfamily.erienet.net


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The only way to truly turn it off is to unplug it. When you turn it off it is actually running in standby mode. But, it should be making very little noise.


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

Don't all the Dish DVRs do this? My 625 and my 508 both do.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Call your electric company and tell them you don't like the noise all the electric equipment in your house makes. Tell them you refuse to pay your bill until they make it quiet again. You will find that within a month, your house is VERY VERY quiet. That will stop that fan noise.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I wish my 510 always ran. It is the most annoying noisiest thing ever. Every few minutes it makes a loud spin up sound and then a few minutes later makes a loud click sound just to do it over and over again during the day and night. It is so bad that I have hooked up a cheap power strip so I can turn it off at night so I can sleep. I like the receiver except for the noise. I can't wait until I can ditch this loud thing for a 625.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

The 625 fan and hard drive is always running. When I had my 635 in a bad location and it would overheat the fan would kick to high speed for a few mins.. When it does this it is louder. Make sure your 625 is in a well ventilated area and nothing is on top of the unit. Other wise I could hear the hard drive noise at night when I had my 625 in the bedroom. But it was never too noisy to keep me awake...


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

reddice said:


> I wish my 510 always ran. It is the most annoying noisiest thing ever. Every few minutes it makes a loud spin up sound and then a few minutes later makes a loud click sound just to do it over and over again during the day and night. It is so bad that I have hooked up a cheap power strip so I can turn it off at night so I can sleep. I like the receiver except for the noise. I can't wait until I can ditch this loud thing for a 625.


the above description sounds more like a hdd beginning to fail.
I hope I'm wrong.


----------

